# Upgrade from 200 to 400 amp problems



## lambopower (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I live on a farm with 200 amp service. I need to go to 400 amp. But, the POCO is taking forever to come by and the electricians are vague and have different opinions. 

I have a CL200 meter and I have a 200 amp service. The conduit in the ground and to the meter is about 4", and then it is about 2" going from the meter to the box in the wall. I have a pool, sauna, electrical range, electric oven, 2 furnaces, 2 ACs. The house is 6k sq ft. I want to change to have a tank electric water heater, and have 2 electric furnaces. So, I definatley have to up the service. The house was built in 36, so the main box could be replaced. 

My question is, since I cannot seem to find out from the POCO or electrician. Do I need to just get a 400 AMP breaker put on and run two sets of wires to 2 new 200 AMP breakers next to each other? Or, would I have to run new lines from the transformer to the new 400 amp meter also? I have 2 lines on my poles running to my house, and then they go underground for about 100' to the house. Thanks for the help. I know it is a little DYI and a little technical.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

lambopower said:


> ....... and the electricians are vague and have different opinions. ...........


Put the project out to bid to the electricians, and let the low bidder do it.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

PoCo would be happy your upping your demand.Call a licensed EC or go down to the permit office and catch an inspector an ask for a referral. Wished you lived in NC I could use the work.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

They're not being vague, what they're doing is not giving you the information you need so you can do it yourself, while telling them "I'll get back to you" after you spent their free-estimate time which you thought was going to be a crash course in do-it-yourself heavy-ups.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please go to www.diychatroom.com


----------

